# Greek citizenship by descended



## j-kastiro (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello everyone 🙂 
My father`s great grandfather was greek can my father have the citizenship noting that we have the documents needed to prove it also my grandfather is deceased


----------



## omino (10 mo ago)

Yes you can


----------

